# Should we boycott Turnbull & Asser and Harrods?



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

After Al Fayed's ludricrous testimony today, I am sorely tempted. See https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7250002.stm.


----------



## Belgravia (Dec 23, 2007)

Al Fayed made a fool of himself long before that testimony.

One of the truly horrifying spectacles in London is the tribute to Doti and Diana in Harrods.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Belgravia said:


> Al Fayed made a fool of himself long before that testimony.
> 
> One of the truly horrifying spectacles in London is the tribute to Doti and Diana in Harrods.


The tribute pales in comparison to the horrifying spectacle of the "Royal Family" itself. I'm with al Fayed on that one: send them all back to Germany where they came from.

It is good to see Charles finally getting his wish, to be Camilla's tampon.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> The tribute pales in comparison to the horrifying spectacle of the "Royal Family" itself. I'm with al Fayed on that one: send them all back to Germany where they came from.
> 
> * It is good to see Charles finally getting his wish, to be Camilla's tampon*.


That's quite crude don't you think Frank. Besides, I'm always curious when Americans critique the British Royals. Its an issue for the Brits but I hardly see how we rate to comment on them.


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

pt4u67 said:


> That's quite crude don't you think Frank. Besides, I'm always curious when Americans critique the British Royals. Its an issue for the Brits but I hardly see how we rate to comment on them.


I think he is roughly quoting Prince Charles:



> * Charles to Camilla, in an intercepted telephone call: "I want to feel my way along you, all over you and up and down you and in and out. Oh God, I'll just live inside your trousers or something -- it would be much easier."
> 
> * Camilla: "What are you going to turn into, a pair of knickers? Oh, you're going to come back as a pair of knickers."
> 
> * Charles: "Or, God forbid, a Tampax (tampon). Just my luck!" Camilla: "You are a complete idiot! Oh, what a wonderful idea."


https://www.expressindia.com/news/fullstory.php?newsid=44686


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes it's crude, and that's my entire point. I wish someone could explain what makes these people (or anyone else for that matter) "royal". Phone sex sort of ruins the illusion, don't you think?

We fought a war to be freed from these clowns, and offhand I can't think of anything more American than dissing them at every opportunity.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Yes it's crude, and that's my entire point. I wish someone could explain what makes these people (or anyone else for that matter) "royal". Phone sex sort of ruins the illusion, don't you think?
> 
> We fought a war to be freed from these clowns, and offhand I can't think of anything more American than dissing them at every opportunity.


The revolutionary war is over Frank. We won! If you really want to free yourself from these "clowns" then don't comment on them. Otherwise you mire yourself in their goings on.

By the way, phone sex is light stuff compared to their antics of past.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Lets take stock. Frank hates the Pope, President Bush and now the royal family of the U.K.It must be crowded on his street, what with Swiss Guards, the Secret Service and now MI 5.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Now? Not even close, Kav. I've been ranting against the collective insanity known as the "Royal Family" for the last 30+ years. My favorite story was when someone forgot to bring the Queen's fur toilet seat cover on one of her trips to her invaded territories, and all hell broke loose.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

And somewhere in a decayed part of a city a homeless person settles in to their carboard box lined with newspaper and the layered look carefully colour coordinated from after hours clothing donations at a Goodwill collection trailor. They ate good, what with the mission meal and the tossed out frys and cold fish filet from the fast food dumpster.The medicine from the free clinic is finally clearing up the flegm from the last storm and resulting pnuemonia. They look out at the twinkling lights of suburbia and feel an equally angry disenfranchisement from the Franks of the world.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

FrankDC said:


> The tribute pales in comparison to the horrifying spectacle of the "Royal Family" itself.


he shoots he scores!!!

must be a full moon out because Frank finally said something that I can aggree with...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Kav said:


> And somewhere in a decayed part of a city a homeless person settles in to their carboard box lined with newspaper and the layered look carefully colour coordinated from after hours clothing donations at a Goodwill collection trailor. They ate good, what with the mission meal and the tossed out frys and cold fish filet from the fast food dumpster.The medicine from the free clinic is finally clearing up the flegm from the last storm and resulting pnuemonia. They look out at the twinkling lights of suburbia and feel an equally angry disenfranchisement from the Franks of the world.


The difference, Kav, I think is that the Franks of the world dont act as though they are "better" than the poor bums who have to sleep on the street...the queen and the rest of that lame ass "royal" family do indeed look down on the rest of us...hell, there are some of us average joes who might even give a homeless guy a buck every now and again...so maybe then they dont look at us with contempt...and dont go telling me about what philanthropic things the royal sleazebags did for so and so, because I can guarantee it was done to makethemselves look better and nothing more...the funny part is that they are worth alot less coin than they'd have you believe (I could be wrong, but, last I heard it was about a half a billion for the whole family). I remember when that wrinkled old hag came to the US a few months back watching on TV as her flunkies were instructing US politicians on the "proper" way to shake her hand...excuse me???

sorry but the queen and the rest of that motley crew of grinning donkeys wouldnt spit on the best part of any of us average joes...I personally will never understand the attraction to those swine...



FrankDC said:


> Yes it's crude, and that's my entire point. I wish someone could explain what makes these people (or anyone else for that matter) "royal". Phone sex sort of ruins the illusion, don't you think?


Frank is on fire tonight!!!



> We fought a war to be freed from these clowns, and offhand I can't think of anything more American than dissing them at every opportunity.


Well...let me fulfill my patriotic duty by saying that THE ROYAL FAMILY SUCKS!!!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I could not care less about the royal family. But anyone who thinks that Fayed's accusations are true is seriously delusional. Of course, we already knew that about Frank.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> I'm always curious when Americans critique the British Royals. Its an issue for the Brits but I hardly see how we rate to comment on them.


OK, but this also means that the Brits do not "rate to comment" on U.S. officials. I do believe that I have seen a number of such comments in this forum in the past about the U.S. President without anyone stepping up to tell them that they didn't "rate to comment on them". What's fair for the goose is fair for the gander, or so I'm told. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> After Al Fayed's ludricrous testimony today, I am sorely tempted. See https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7250002.stm.


Well, the guy lost his son in a car crash. If anyone has the right to a strong opinion about it, it's him. I really don't care for the royal family one way or another, and don't really care for the Fayed's one way or another.

All I know about Dodi and Diana's death is what I've seen on TV and magazine covers, and I would venture to say everyone else here is in the same boat. That said, how are any of us to judge with any certainty which article is the truth and which isn't? All of them seem within the realm of possibility, however remote.

I'm not saying I believe she was murdered, Fayed's claims do sound far-fetched to me. But at the same time, if everyone is so certain exactly what happened, why are they having this inquest in the first place?


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Belgravia said:


> Al Fayed made a fool of himself long before that testimony.
> 
> One of the truly horrifying spectacles in London is the tribute to Doti and Diana in Harrods.


The life-size latex Fayed mannequin welcoming you to Harrods is a nightmare.

Does anyone need a reason not to shop at Horrids? It is one of the circles of hell. OK, my fiancee liked the ice cream parlor.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Waiting for the movie*

It's a conspiracy, pure and simple. They Royals wanted Diana dead and did her in. Just like the CIA and FBI wanted JFK dead, and Mother Teresa. I can't wait for the Oliver Stone movie. Where my tinfoil hat? You know we're all under the control of aliens.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

RJman said:


> Does anyone need a reason not to shop at Horrids? It is one of the circles of hell. OK, my fiancee liked the ice cream parlor.


That's why god created Fortnum's - so civilised by comparison.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

mpcsb said:


> That's why god created Fortnum's - so civilised by comparison.


The soda fountain at Fortnum's was being renovated and was closed when we visited.


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

RJman said:


> Does anyone need a reason not to shop at Horrids?


A few more reasons can never hurt.

As for the Americans and their stance on the Royal Family (and I am no Royalist) - glass houses and all that.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

RJman said:


> The life-size latex Fayed mannequin welcoming you to Harrods is a nightmare.
> 
> Does anyone need a reason not to shop at Horrids? It is one of the circles of hell. OK, my fiancee liked the ice cream parlor.


Unless you're a Brit, the Dollar trading at $1.95 to the Pound is quite sufficient reason not to shop at Harrods


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> The revolutionary war is over Frank. We won! If you really want to free yourself from these "clowns" then don't comment on them. Otherwise you mire yourself in their goings on.
> 
> By the way, phone sex is light stuff compared to their antics of past.


We won?


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> After Al Fayed's ludricrous testimony today, I am sorely tempted. See https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7250002.stm.


Harrods, Alton Towers, Blackpool..
All theme parks for those who do not know any better!


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

mack11211 said:


> I think he is roughly quoting Prince Charles:
> 
> https://www.expressindia.com/news/fullstory.php?newsid=44686


Who had the authority to tape and make public, private phone conversations?

And some people hyperventilate when our government wants to tap Americans(?) who dial 1-800-Al-Quada


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Bishop, no need to get excited about T&A. They are owned by Ali Fayed, Mo's younger brother, who has been granted UK citizenship and has not been harrassed by any agency of the UK government or by any politician that I know of. Furthermore, I do not believe that Ali himself has anything against the Windsors. As for Harrods, if you don't like it, then just don't visit; life without Harrods is perfectly conceivable. Just remember that Mo employs about 5000 people in relation to the Harrods business and boycotting Harrods would be a really daft idea as far as those employees are concerned especially since they have nothing to do with what Mo is saying in public. As for Mo himself, well, I am of the opinion that whilst he may seem like an unreasonable twit making crazy statements, he did lose his first-born and only son. Even if all his allegations are baseless, I would still have compassion for him because I cannot even imagine what it's like to lose one's child.

Note that I am neither defending nor criticising the Windsors since I am not taking sides on this saga. The fact that I am sympathetic to Mo does not make me a raving republican like some in this forum. Actually, I am a monarchist.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The UK has a training and qualifications course in pursuit driving. The officers are among the finest in the world. Merely taking a hand off the wheel to scratch your nose momentarily is cause for failing. It is not that difficult for a person of means to hire such a trained personal driver. Dodi hired a driver who was drunk and they didn't bother securing their seat and shoulder belts.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

mpcsb said:


> That's why god created Fortnum's.


For that we are truly thankful!

And it's so much closer to Jermyn Street ... and Savile Row.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

misterdonuts said:


> Bishop, no need to get excited about T&A. They are owned by Ali Fayed, Mo's younger brother, who has been granted UK citizenship and has not been harrassed by any agency of the UK government or by any politician that I know of. Furthermore, I do not believe that Ali himself has anything against the Windsors. As for Harrods, if you don't like it, then just don't visit; life without Harrods is perfectly conceivable. Just remember that Mo employs about 5000 people in relation to the Harrods business and boycotting Harrods would be a really daft idea as far as those employees are concerned especially since they have nothing to do with what Mo is saying in public. As for Mo himself, well, I am of the opinion that whilst he may seem like an unreasonable twit making crazy statements, he did lose his first-born and only son. Even if all his allegations are baseless, I would still have compassion for him because I cannot even imagine what it's like to lose one's child.
> 
> Note that I am neither defending nor criticising the Windsors since I am not taking sides on this saga. The fact that I am sympathetic to Mo does not make me a raving republican like some in this forum. Actually, I am a monarchist.


I was not aware of T&A's ownership. I only buy ties from T&A and its concession in Harrods. Harrods does have a wider selection of Derek Rose nightwear and robes than Harvie & Hudson, my usual source. I sorely miss Simpson's.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> After Al Fayed's ludricrous testimony today, I am sorely tempted. See https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7250002.stm.


I had heard that Prince Phillip had a German background, just wasnt sure of the exact surname.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> I was not aware of T&A's ownership. I only buy ties from T&A and its concession in Harrods. Harrods does have a wider selection of Derek Rose nightwear and robes than Harvie & Hudson, my usual source. I sorely miss Simpson's.


T&A - You can do better at Harvie & Hudson, whether for shirts or PJs
Horrids - Can be vastly improved upon by a visit to your favorite tailor and Fortnums

If their were some high level conspiracy, Fayed himself and his brood would have been offed years before. Diana too probably.

MI-6 was however the first thought that went through my mind when the news broke. Having just heard days before about vacation with Doodi...


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

What sick nut tapped the phone?


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Literide, Harvie & Hudson appears to be running down its stock of Derek Rose PJs. As for shirts, I am loyal to H&K.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

So you people think it's easy being Royalty?

One man should not judge another until he has danced in his balmorals.

Gentlemen, being a royal is not all it's cracked up to be. 
Brittany had a choice. The Clintons, have a choice. Americans have a choice when it comes to being royalty.
True UK Royals have no say, they are born into a responsibility, some manage it better than others. Please keep that in mind when commenting.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Literide said:


> I had heard that Prince Phillip had a German background, just wasnt sure of the exact surname.


I thought he was Prince Phillip of Greece?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Of Greece and Denmark. 

I agree with Ron.


----------



## Infrasonic (May 18, 2007)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genealogy_of_the_British_Royal_Family


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Isn't Phillip also a decendent of Queen Victoria?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The entire royal families of Europe are related by blood and marriage. There is a fascinating documentary on it. To say the Windsors are not British is no more accurate or fair than saying Frank is really a Huegenot ( Or whatever) and not a real american.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Kav said:


> The entire royal families of Europe are related by blood and marriage.


...and inbreeding...don't forget about inbreeding...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Well Gabba, there is breeding and then there is well bred. The royal families of Europe produced, and produce a range of talents and personalities that reflect any other extended family. My family history, my nation's history is rich in points of conflict. They both are also rich in times of struggling together. I have many brit friends. Many of those people have a deep patriotism and identity tied in with the Monarchy. It is to those people I prefer to reciprocate a little breeding.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Put me down as "pro" monarchy. They are fine by me.


----------

